# contender elite limbs?



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

As far as the speed I only wish I could tell you(that would mean I already got it). But I ordered mine with spirals and 3000 limbs. I checked my ultra with the same set up and 28" draw @ 56 lbs with a 320 gr G.T. 22 and got 273 with it. So I'm guessing the contender will be right in there.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I have the 3000s @ 29" and spirals. Previous experience with an Ultra with the same combo left no doubt how it would fit me.:smile:


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

2K limbs w/Sprials
52# @ 28"
296 grain arrows

292 FPS (with witnesses ... I wouldn't have believed it)


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Contender Elite
60 pounds
XT3000 limbs
30" Spirals (5.0 Spiral)
386gr CXL250 for indoors

275fps


----------



## buckoff6183 (Oct 16, 2008)

3000 limbs, spirals, 29 in , fully set up at 60 lbs, speciality peep, and all 309fps.


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

my buddys with 3000's and 30 inch sprials puts a 378 grain arrow out at 296 fps at 60 pounds.....


----------



## Kills Shills (Feb 8, 2010)

Moparmatty said:


> Contender Elite
> 60 pounds
> XT3000 limbs
> 30" Spirals (5.0 Spiral)
> ...


that sounds at least 10 fps low to me?


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

buckoff6183 said:


> 3000 limbs, spirals, 29 in , fully set up at 60 lbs, speciality peep, and all 309fps.





Kale said:


> my buddys with 3000's and 30 inch sprials puts a 378 grain arrow out at 296 fps at 60 pounds.....





Kills Shills said:


> that sounds at least 10 fps low to me?




I need to play with the cam rotation. The only thing I've done with it throw new strings on it and shoot it. I need to run it through my chrony. The 274 is from the shop I go to and I don't fully trust it. Sometimes it works. Sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## ruttinbuck (Mar 4, 2004)

Mine has 3000 limbs with 3.5 spirals. They are a 28.5" cam with cables twisted up to get 28.75". So with a 326 gr arrow at 62 lbs I am getting 299/300. Archers Advantage says 307 at 5 grs per pound. Not bad out of a 41" bow.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Moparmatty said:


> I need to play with the cam rotation. The only thing I've done with it throw new strings on it and shoot it. I need to run it through my chrony. The 274 is from the shop I go to and I don't fully trust it. Sometimes it works. Sometimes it doesn't.


I don't think you're far off.. You're 10 pounds of draw weight under and 86 grains over on arrow weight from IBO spec. Unless I'm wrong, that's pretty close to being right on. I'm not a speed freak so I don't pay THAT close attention to what every little change gets you, but I thought I remember hearing/reading that you lose 2 fps for every pound of draw weight, and 1 fps for ever 5 grains on the arrow.

310 is your starting IBO, subtract 20 for the 10 less pounds puts you at 290, subtract another 17 for arrow weight puts you at approximately 273.

Sounds pretty close to on spec to me. But then again, 272, 277, 282.. It's all the same to me.. I'm pushing out a whopping 212 with my Vantage Elite right now.. :becky:


----------

